# Fishing the back bay at SIC



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll be in Sea Isle City the first week of July and will have a kayak available to fish the back bay. I've never fished that area and have no idea what's available, where and what to use.

What species are available there and what would you suggest that I use?


----------

